# I think this goes here?



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Wel, it's official the Old Man has lost weight. The vet thinks it's just aged related loss. I'm not sure if it's that (he has been slimming down for awhile now) or it it's theat he just won't eat even 2% of his body weight in raw (not that he was eating all that much kibble either). Any way, I went on line and found this recipe for a treat/food that is supposed to put weight on a dog (and pretty quickly too). It's called Satin Balls, and it seems to just thrill everyone on how good it is. So I'm thinking about using it and was wondering if any one here has ever used it. There are several recipes, but this one seems to be one of the "originals"
*"Satin Balls" Recipe and Instructions 
Small Recipe Ingredients * 
•	1 lb cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
•	1 and 1/3 cups Total cereal
•	1 and 1/2 cups uncooked oatmeal
•	1 egg (*boiled in the shell for 30 seconds) 
•	6 Tablespoons wheat germ
•	2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
•	2 Tablespoons unsulphered molasses
•	A pinch of salt 
•	1 package Knox Joint gelatin
(unflavored gelatin can be used instead)	
*Full Recipe Ingredients *
•	10 lbs cheap hamburger (high fat %)
•	1 large box Total cereal (about 12 cups cereal)
•	1 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 15 cups oats)
•	10 eggs (*boiled in the shell for 30 seconds)
•	1 15oz jar wheat germ 
•	1 and 1/4 cup vegetable oil
•	1 and 1/4 cup unsulphered molasses
•	A pinch of salt
•	10 packages Knox Joint gelatin
(unflavored gelatin can be used instead)
*Directions:* Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf. Include entire eggs, shells and all. Mix completely, then roll into "meatballs" or "patties", store in quart freezer bags or Tupperware and freeze. Thaw as needed. Feed RAW


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my older dog, almost twelve, is losing weight. i noticed it last night, looking at her previous pictures and now...

i have upped her amount of food....

satin balls have carbs, so whilst you might solve one problem by giving fast weight gain in the carb part of satin balls...you're also opening the door for grain sensitivities....and other not so much fun problems from giving grains.

the whole idea of feeding a prey model diet is to keep the food as close to its natural form and get away from the processed part..which is doing humans and dogs no favours.

your dog sounds like one whom i would feed tiny meals throughout the day...rather than one or two bigger meals...


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He doesn't really get meals any more. He spends his day "grazing", we periodically offer him food, then feed him til he "turns his nose up". I have everything premeasured and write down how much he eats. It has increased the amount he eats but it's still not close to his 2% amount and that's using his "old man weight" of 65lbs. He's never had any problems with grains. I did see one recipe that used crushed kibble instead of the cereal, salmon oil instead of vegetable, and blackstrap molasses, but it didn't get the same kind of rave reviews.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My 11yo Abby is also loosing weight. I have upped her ration and she MAY have leveled off somewhat. I too suggest feeding more meals during the day. Remember thinner is better (to a point).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in all truth, at this point, mine is supposed to get haha....10-12 ounces...i just feed her. i no longer weigh it....during the day, when the pug sleeps, she gets more....so we'll see in a few weeks if she gains.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He's a little under 45lbs, so he's pretty much skin and bones. There's no "padding" on him. I figured at this point if I can feed him something that'll keep weight on him and maybe "perk" up his appetite, I'll try it. He's dropped almost 10 lbs since his last visit, it might be impossible to get him to gain or keep weight on at this point but I'm going to try. From what I've read these Satin Balls encourage even very reluctant eaters to eat, so hopefully I'll even be able to get more food into him.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Celt said:


> He's a little under 45lbs, so he's pretty much skin and bones. There's no "padding" on him. I figured at this point if I can feed him something that'll keep weight on him and maybe "perk" up his appetite, I'll try it. He's dropped almost 10 lbs since his last visit, it might be impossible to get him to gain or keep weight on at this point but I'm going to try. From what I've read these Satin Balls encourage even very reluctant eaters to eat, so hopefully I'll even be able to get more food into him.


ya know, i'm a great believer in doing what works......

here's something else to consider, since what satin balls have in them is sugar and who could resist...

cancer patients used to get a funny taste from the chemo....and because of that, many of the clients i used to visit would put sugar on their meat. it's not the healthiest but it kept them eating. 

others put ensure on their food....ice cream....

but sugar on steak....was the one i would see most often, that and pork..


----------

